# Cape Cod Hikes?



## Greg (Jul 26, 2004)

Heading out to the Cape next week. Does anyone have any suggestions for good hikes; something in the 3-5 mile range, possibly with ocean views? We're staying in Harwich so the closer the better.


----------



## HughK (Jul 26, 2004)

Try the Aububon Sanctuary in Wellfleet, there is also a Nature Preserve between Brewster and Orleans along Rte 6A that takes you out on a "barrier island" like walk.

The National Seashore- excellent beach walking. Though they may tend to be crowded- so try early morning/late afternoon. 

Not certain if you'll find five miles - there is always the bike path that runs on along the old Cape Cod railroad bed. 

Hugh.


----------



## photohikedive (Aug 24, 2004)

*I know I am late but...*

check into the Trustees of Reservations next time you plan a trip to the Cape, or anywhere in MA.  They are a conservation group that is doing an excellent job of preserving lands in this developing state of ours.  They have several beautiful parks scattered around, including Worlds End in Hingham.  While not on the Cape, it is a must see for anyone who is visiting, not to mention living in MA.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 27, 2004)

When we stayed in Sandwich we would either jog or bike ride from one end of the Canal to the other.  Paved bike trail but very scenic with lots of boot traffic, from Sail boats to Naval vessels, container ships  & the occasional Cruise boat


----------

